# Has Randall Died?



## Vyn (Aug 29, 2019)

Did a bit of forum searching, can't seem to find any news on them. Apparently it's still possible to order stuff however there's no dealer down-under and I also note Thomann has stopped stocking anything Randall recently. Any news State-side?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 29, 2019)

The only thing we got ever since Mike Fortin left was the Satan 50, and now that's gone.

Basically anything that is owned by US Music Corp is either dead (Parker), dying (Randall), or just barely holding on (Washburn). Apparently Michael Sweet is a big enough name for Washburn to stay afloat. 

Randall management just fucking sucks.  They struggled without Bruce Egnator in the late 2000s/early 2010s, and now they're struggling without Mike Fortin.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only thing we got ever since Mike Fortin left was the Satan 50, and now that's gone.
> 
> Basically anything that is owned by US Music Corp is either dead (Parker), dying (Randall), or just barely holding on (Washburn). Apparently Michael Sweet is a big enough name for Washburn to stay afloat.
> 
> Randall management just fucking sucks.  They struggled without Bruce Egnator in the late 2000s/early 2010s, and now they're struggling without Mike Fortin.



Pretty much... though Nuno Bettencourt is still a Washburn artist as well and they are building guitars in the US somewhere again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 29, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Pretty much... though Nuno Bettencourt is still a Washburn artist as well and they are building guitars in the US somewhere again.


I noticed that as well. I thought the Washburn US factory died back in '15/'16, but recently Michael Sweet has been getting several USA Washys made. In fact he just got a new roundhorn Rhoads-style guitar made.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I noticed that as well. I thought the Washburn US factory died back in '15/'16, but recently Michael Sweet has been getting several USA Washys made. In fact he just got a new roundhorn Rhoads-style guitar made.



Yeah they did shut the factory down, but apparently they have someplace new building them now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 29, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Yeah they did shut the factory down, but apparently they have someplace new building them now.



Just googled it. Apparently it's a small shop in Ohio now.

https://www.rig-talk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186266


----------



## efiltsohg (Aug 30, 2019)

Hopefully some unnamed shredders buy it


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 30, 2019)

I don’t get why some companies don’t just ASK their customers what they would like to see on the market next and produce it.

Wouldn’t that help?


----------



## StevenC (Aug 30, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I don’t get why some companies don’t just ASK their customers what they would like to see on the market next and produce it.
> 
> Wouldn’t that help?


Their most recent lineup was pretty good, they just wouldn't put it on the market.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I don’t get why some companies don’t just ASK their customers what they would like to see on the market next and produce it.
> 
> Wouldn’t that help?



Because typically the people that shout the loudest when this kind of stuff comes up never actually buy anything?


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 30, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Because typically the people that shout the loudest when this kind of stuff comes up never actually buy anything?



I don’t know man. The “ask your customer what they want” thing seems to work pretty well for Chapman guitars and Amptweaker


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 30, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I don’t know man. The “ask your customer what they want” thing seems to work pretty well for Chapman guitars and Amptweaker



Chapman asked his millions of social media followers what they wanted, then thousands of them bought what he put out. He already had the base. Washburn is basically a nobody in the market today, they don't really have anyone to ask


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 30, 2019)

Doesn’t matter how great your product is, if the consumer can’t even find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## efiltsohg (Aug 30, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Doesn’t matter how great your product is, if the consumer can’t even find it for sale anywhere.


This, my local shop is a Washburn dealer and even they don't have any Washburn guitars


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 30, 2019)

Matt08642 said:


> Chapman asked his millions of social media followers what they wanted, then thousands of them bought what he put out. He already had the base. Washburn is basically a nobody in the market today, they don't really have anyone to ask



I was talking about Randall. For Washburn i see your point


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 30, 2019)

efiltsohg said:


> This, my local shop is a Washburn dealer and even they don't have any Washburn guitars



Funny enough, the first 'nice' guitar I ever bought was a used Washburn Hawk that was a neck-thru, kinda beat up and the headstock was cracked but professionally repaired. Honestly, it was the 2nd guitar I ever had (the 1st was an "Atak 10 by Quest") and costmetic damage aside, it was a pretty nice guitar for (basically) a beginner.
It was virtually identical to this one.. (minus the chips in the clear coat & dings that were mainly on the back).


----------



## wakjob (Aug 30, 2019)

I'd like to see the Randall wing of UMC hire some real talent.

...i'll hold my breath...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Doesn’t matter how great your product is, if the consumer can’t even find it for sale anywhere.



This was the biggest fuckup. Not having your product anywhere due to taking too damn long to have it available, not having some amps available period after announcing them, and also having an absolutely terrible distribution network overseas.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 31, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only thing we got ever since Mike Fortin left was the Satan 50, and now that's gone.
> 
> Basically anything that is owned by US Music Corp is either dead (Parker), dying (Randall), or just barely holding on (Washburn). Apparently Michael Sweet is a big enough name for Washburn to stay afloat.
> 
> Randall management just fucking sucks.  They struggled without Bruce Egnator in the late 2000s/early 2010s, and now they're struggling without Mike Fortin.



See I don't know how they couldn't easily revive themselves because as I understand it, the reason Fortin won't make any of his older amplifiers is because Randall now own them. They could easily re-badge the SATAN as nont Ola's signature amplifier or keep going with the Thrasher/667. The Diavlo line was pretty sick as well.


----------



## narad (Aug 31, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I don’t get why some companies don’t just ASK their customers what they would like to see on the market next and produce it.
> 
> Wouldn’t that help?



One more reverse purple burst poplar double cut comin' right up


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 31, 2019)

Vyn said:


> See I don't know how they couldn't easily revive themselves because as I understand it, the reason Fortin won't make any of his older amplifiers is because Randall now own them. They could easily re-badge the SATAN as nont Ola's signature amplifier or keep going with the Thrasher/667. The Diavlo line was pretty sick as well.



Exactly. When EVH left Peavey, it's not like they just stopped making the 5150. Same goes for their T2/V2 amps. They were fantastic hybrid amps but sadly I don't think they stayed in production long enough for them to really catch on. The last guitar amp I ever bought was a T2 and kinda-sorta wished I hadn't sold it but I didn't really have a choice at the time. I needed the cash for a bass rig and even if I did, I had no room in my place at the time to store both a 4x10 and 4x12 cab.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 31, 2019)

This is pretty much a crash course in what happens to the smaller, less profitable arms of large companies that are gobbled up by even bigger firms. 

As we all know, Randall is owned by US Music Corp. Well, USMCorp is then owned by JAM Industries, which extends the focus of the business to consumer electronics, pro audio, and large scale distribution, all of those tend to make more money than some niche guitar amps. JAM is then owned by the huge Development Capitol Corporation conglomerate, which does anything from healthcare to petrochemicals. 

Right now, and likely for the foreseeable future, Randall (or Washburn or Parker or...) isn't going to be a focus for this business. At least not until someone offers to buy the brand from them or they choose to sell it.

It's sort of like what's happening to Digitech under the umbrella of Samsung.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2019)

I really wish someone would buy Randall and bring back those mid-late 2000s hybrid amps


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 31, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I really wish someone would buy Randall and bring back those mid-late 2000s hybrid amps



Yeah that would be sweet! And your comment about availability is spot on. I was so hyped for this comeback, and all the hype video demos, etc, and only ever played 2 brand new Randall amps. I've come across a few others in GC, Sam Ash, etc, but all used. I was never comfortable with them. I had a Satan 120 and 50 at one point, and I'd really like a Satan 50 again, although they are rare and starting to see the "rare price flipper" tag lines and markups. They had plans for a Meshuggah amp, plus had the Scott Ian, and the 667 KH... what the fuck did they do to screw that pooch?! Lack of distribution definitely hurt them. It wasn't the only thing, but it took all the wind out of my sails. 

I've turned to chasing down a Fortin Cali, among other smaller brands, and basically moved on.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 31, 2019)

With Boss & the Katana amps, Mooer/Joyo with all of their budget effects, etc.. I can see how it can be hard to stay competitive in today's market.

And like Max said, with all of the smaller music companies like Digitech, Randall, etc.. all being scooped up by massive corporations, they basically just tank them and use them as a tax write off. 
Regardless of how 'devoted' a fanbase they have, unless the company is making 'x'% of a profit margin, head office will just weigh how much of an investment in R&D & promotion would be required to achieve said profit margin and most times they feel that it isn't worth it.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 31, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Yeah that would be sweet! And your comment about availability is spot on. I was so hyped for this comeback, and all the hype video demos, etc, and only ever played 2 brand new Randall amps. I've come across a few others in GC, Sam Ash, etc, but all used. I was never comfortable with them. I had a Satan 120 and 50 at one point, and I'd really like a Satan 50 again, although they are rare and starting to see the "rare price flipper" tag lines and markups. They had plans for a Meshuggah amp, plus had the Scott Ian, and the 667 KH... what the fuck did they do to screw that pooch?! Lack of distribution definitely hurt them. It wasn't the only thing, but it took all the wind out of my sails.
> 
> I've turned to chasing down a Fortin Cali, among other smaller brands, and basically moved on.



They even had solid state versions of the KH amps and I would have loved to have tried out the Ultimate Nullifier (the Scott Ian head) but I've never seen one in person. The only store even remotely close to my town that sold Randall kinda shrunk & shrunk until they were bought out by the big chain music store and now both Randall and Peavey amps are pretty much non-existant around here.


----------



## efiltsohg (Aug 31, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I would have loved to have tried out the Ultimate Nullifier (the Scott Ian head) but I've never seen one in person.



I bought a cab a while back from a guy who had one, really cool amp


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 31, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is pretty much a crash course in what happens to the smaller, less profitable arms of large companies that are gobbled up by even bigger firms.
> 
> As we all know, Randall is owned by US Music Corp. Well, USMCorp is then owned by JAM Industries, which extends the focus of the business to consumer electronics, pro audio, and large scale distribution, all of those tend to make more money than some niche guitar amps. JAM is then owned by the huge Development Capitol Corporation conglomerate, which does anything from healthcare to petrochemicals.
> 
> ...



Holy cow, I had no idea Development Capitol Corporation even existed. I find that fascinating, and hugely disturbing, all at once. It almost sounds like E corp from Mr. Robot. Only, I'm sure it's not the biggest conglomerate out there.


----------



## op1e (Aug 31, 2019)

EvilCorp buys Randall
5/9 hack destroys blueprints to all the amps
Pixies start playing in the background...
Fortin was Tyler Durden


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 31, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I really wish someone would buy Randall and bring back those mid-late 2000s hybrid amps



I owned the T2 when they were being produced. Monster of an amp! Kind of a one trick pony but that pony could kick, hard.


----------



## vick1000 (Aug 31, 2019)

If you can't market and sell an amp named SATAN, with the endorsment of Ola, then you were dead to begin with.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 31, 2019)

maliciousteve said:


> I owned the T2 when they were being produced. Monster of an amp! Kind of a one trick pony but that pony could kick, hard.



Same here. It was a complete fluke the store even had one at the time that I went looking to buy a new head. At the time the store was sponsoring thier summer music camp and they put the amps they had been using back in the store for a discount & the T2 was a lot cheaper than any of the tube heads that were available at the time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2019)

vick1000 said:


> If you can't market and sell an amp named SATAN, with the endorsment of Ola, then you were dead to begin with.



They had the marketing and they had people interested.

They just didn't have the availability.

Fuck I need to find a T2 or one of the G3+ heads.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 31, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They had the marketing and they had people interested.
> 
> They just didn't have the availability.
> 
> Fuck I need to find a T2 or one of the G3+ heads.



Not sure what kind of budget you have or if you mean "I need to find one" means now but there is a G3 for sale on e-bay.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Randall-RG3...721129?hash=item3d91a825e9:g:OVQAAOSwd3pdW8ka

There's also a T2 for sale but it's in Japan and they're asking WAYYYY too much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> Not sure what kind of budget you have or if you mean "I need to find one" means now but there is a G3 for sale on e-bay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Randall-RG3...721129?hash=item3d91a825e9:g:OVQAAOSwd3pdW8ka
> 
> There's also a T2 for sale but it's in Japan and they're asking WAYYYY too much.



I mean I need to find an amp and a cab.  I got rid of all my amp stuff a year ago and I'm craving my hybrid goodness because no fucking modelers do hybrid amps like Randalls or Valvestates.

Also that's an RG3003. I mean lke the RH300G3+.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 31, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean I need to find an amp and a cab.  I got rid of all my amp stuff a year ago and I'm craving my hybrid goodness because no fucking modelers do hybrid amps like Randalls or Valvestates.
> 
> Also that's an RG3003. I mean lke the RH300G3+.



Gotcha. 

It funny, over the course of several years, Randall went from the regular "G" amps to the G2, then the T/V2 (and assorted variants), then the G3 and the KH amps. Then all of a sudden, they just stopped without any kind of notice. Last thing(s) I've seen them come out with were the G13, G-OD pedals and that red 'doom metal' amp and that was several years ago.
It's especially sad because they were basically the last 'flag bearers' for decent solid state (non-digital) amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> It funny, over the course of several years, Randall went from the regular "G" amps to the G2, then the T/V2 (and assorted variants), then the G3 and the KH amps. Then all of a sudden, they just stopped without any kind of notice. Last thing(s) I've seen them come out with were the G13, G-OD pedals and that red 'doom metal' amp and that was several years ago.
> It's especially sad because they were basically the last 'flag bearers' for decent solid state (non-digital) amps.



I know they tried to release the RG series, but that was in like 2010/2011 between Bruce Egnater leaving and Fortin joining. It was just the RG1503 and I THINK the RG13. A callback to the old RG100ES/Century heads. It DID seem like they were gonna focus on solid state again.

And then Mike Fortin joined and then he just did a shit-ton of tube amps.  

He did tease a possible Fortin-designed solid state amp, which would have been fucking immense


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 1, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean I need to find an amp and a cab.  I got rid of all my amp stuff a year ago and I'm craving my hybrid goodness because no fucking modelers do hybrid amps like Randalls or Valvestates.
> 
> Also that's an RG3003. I mean lke the RH300G3+.


https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Randall/Vmax-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head.gc

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Randall/USM-RC412-V30-Guitar-Cabinet.gc


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 3, 2019)

This thread saddens me.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 3, 2019)

The Randall RGOD is the BIGGEST sleeper of a preamp pedal. Brutal, clear, and tighter than any other preamp I’ve tried without boosting. 

If they actually marketed it as a preamp pedal I feel it would have same clout as the T2, and V2 heads when it comes to modern metal.


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 3, 2019)

The drummer in my band has a T2. That thing is an absolute BEAST.


----------



## op1e (Sep 3, 2019)

My guitarist had one and only messed around with it once. Part of our 2013 studio heist that was stolen. But after getting hip to Kataklysm I asked WTH they were using. Such an awesome dark and chewy tight gain. Come to find out, T2's and now I want one.


----------



## gunch (Sep 3, 2019)

If an RGOD is a T2 in a box with 2 gain knobs I’m going to cum to death


----------



## jarledge (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a T2C 1x12 and it is pretty awesome. I also have an rg75 gen 2 and rs125xl cab . I actually really like the randall stuff. It wasn't always the most reliable but they are brutal, and can do more than just brutal. The T2 is really versatile and I got it stupid cheap.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 3, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> The Randall RGOD is the BIGGEST sleeper of a preamp pedal. Brutal, clear, and tighter than any other preamp I’ve tried without boosting.
> 
> If they actually marketed it as a preamp pedal I feel it would have same clout as the T2, and V2 heads when it comes to modern metal.



I was half thinking about getting one of those back a few months ago but the demos that I did manage to find really didn't blow me away. I ended up finding a used Megalith Delta at a local pawn shop, so that kinda settled that. 

Cool to hear that it does hold up. I'm just wondering how it compares to the RG13.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

Tried to access their website to contact technical support about a question regarding my RGOD preamp pedal, website seems to be down, anyone else getting an error message when accessing it?

https://www.randallamplifiers.com/

If so, I guess that either mean that they are rebooting the company or that the company did died


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2020)

Someone is spreading a rumor on a Randall FB fan group that Marshall allegedly bought the brand. 

Huge fucking grain of salt since it was just one person without proof.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd be happy if all they did was re-release their classic solid-state heads in some form. I've never seen a Randall Century for sale in my country or the earlier RG model Dime used, and wanted one since i was a teenager. Particularly the Century.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 22, 2020)

A Century or RG80ES could be cool. Especially the latter, for some of those Tooth and Nail tones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I'd be happy if all they did was re-release their classic solid-state heads in some form. I've never seen a Randall Century for sale in my country or the earlier RG model Dime used, and wanted one since i was a teenager. Particularly the Century.



Look for the more recent pedal version of the RG series. It's literally classic Randall SS tones in a box. Really neat little unit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 22, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look for the more recent pedal version of the RG series. It's literally classic Randall SS tones in a box. Really neat little unit.


The two channel OD, or the one watt amp pedal?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The two channel OD, or the one watt amp pedal?



The pedal amp, RG13. The "amp" part is sort of a gimmick at 1 watt, but it has a regular output to use in front of a full size amp or through the loop.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 22, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The pedal amp, RG13. The "amp" part is sort of a gimmick at 1 watt, but it has a regular output to use in front of a full size amp or through the loop.


I see.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 22, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The pedal amp, RG13. The "amp" part is sort of a gimmick at 1 watt, but it has a regular output to use in front of a full size amp or through the loop.



Initially, I genuinely liked the idea of the 1 watt amp. I had never knew this was a thing until I saw the Carvin X1 release a couple years ago, which has a 1 watts amp-in-the-pedal. But...then I thought about it some more, and couldn't really come up with a scenario where i would need it, where I'd have a speaker cab with me, but nothing else.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Initially, I genuinely liked the idea of the 1 watt amp. I had never knew this was a thing until I saw the Carvin X1 release a couple years ago, which has a 1 watts amp-in-the-pedal. But...then I thought about it some more, and couldn't really come up with a scenario where i would need it, where I'd have a speaker cab with me, but nothing else.



I can see it being fun jamming out at home through a small cab. But, marketing it as an "amp" was just silly. 

The ENGL E530 has a small built-in power amp (also 1 watt I think) for messing around, but it's definitely not marketed as an "amp".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2020)

I've been wanting to check out the Dime D100. Grady Champion and Gary Sunda (Randall's amp designer up until 1990) helped design it and it's supposed to sound pretty faithful to an RG100ES.

I believe the revamped RG like (Introduced ~2011) was designed by the guy that did the Cyclone and Warhead amps. Can't remember his name.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 22, 2020)

The Randall Diablo v30 212 is a killer cab and was like $500 new.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jun 22, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I believe the revamped RG like (Introduced ~2011) was designed by the guy that did the Cyclone and Warhead amps. Can't remember his name.


Dale Heinz is the man! Hey, the new RG’s are totally killer! Such a fast responsive attack and channel 3 is full on meltdown mode. More gain than pulling the boost knob on an old RGs channel 2. Boost in front and EQ in loop just like the old RGs is the magic recipe. Last week I watched the “Death by Metal” documentary and was pleased to see confirmation of what I wasn’t sure of 100% the amount of Randall heads Chuck used, pre-Valvestate. Randalls through and through


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2020)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> Dale Heinz is the man! Hey, the new RG’s are totally killer! Such a fast responsive attack and channel 3 is full on meltdown mode. More gain than pulling the boost knob on an old RGs channel 2. Boost in front and EQ in loop just like the old RGs is the magic recipe. Last week I watched the “Death by Metal” documentary and was pleased to see confirmation of what I wasn’t sure of 100% the amount of Randall heads Chuck used, pre-Valvestate. Randalls through and through



Speaking of Chuck, I also remember reading he used a Gallien Krueger 250ML but could never find any videos.



Well apparently it's true.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 22, 2020)

Even if it’s not, the RGOD is a fucking awesome preamp pedal. Hidden gem for sure. One of the better impulse purchases I’ve made


gunch said:


> If an RGOD is a T2 in a box with 2 gain knobs I’m going to cum to death


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 22, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Even if it’s not, the RGOD is a fucking awesome preamp pedal. Hidden gem for sure. One of the better impulse purchases I’ve made


If I ever got a Randall (amp or preamp pedal), I'm not sure that they could do the 80s tones justice. A lot of the Randalls post Dimebag seem far too geared towards buzzsaw scooped mid tones for my tastes.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

Well the channel one does have a lot of that recent buzzsaw vibe in the gain, but the channel two is simply just fucking great. 
Like Bearitone I bought it on impulse along an AMT P2 and a KSR Ceres, soundwise I'm on the edge of saying that its my favorite out of the three. Got a Revv G3 on the way now (anothet impulse), I'll try to make a thread with soundclip out of the four pedal when I get back home on wednesday.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 22, 2020)

Vostre Roy said:


> Well the channel one does have a lot of that recent buzzsaw vibe in the gain, but the channel two is simply just fucking great.
> Like Bearitone I bought it on impulse along an AMT P2 and a KSR Ceres, soundwise I'm on the edge of saying that its my favorite out of the three. Got a Revv G3 on the way now (anothet impulse), I'll try to make a thread with soundclip out of the four pedal when I get back home on wednesday.


Did you get the RGOD or the RG13?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 22, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did you get the RGOD or the RG13?



RGOD


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (Jun 25, 2020)

I always wondered what had happened to Randall as well. I’d always wanted one of those v-max signature heads the did, both the COW and Michael Amott ones but I never saw one in the wild and i can’t find much on the market these days.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 25, 2020)

BeyonThe7thSeal said:


> I always wondered what had happened to Randall as well. I’d always wanted one of those v-max signature heads the did, both the COW and Michael Amott ones but I never saw one in the wild and i can’t find much on the market these days.


You're conflating the V-max with the V2 and T2 signature heads.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 25, 2020)

If Randall brought back the T2 and V2 and marketed them as OG Djent amps they could probably take back some market share.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2020)

The large conglomerate that owns Randall (DCC, which owns KMC, which owns USMusicCorp, which owns the brand Randall) doesn't seem to have any real interest in making guitar amps right now. They mainly acquired the smaller entities by purchasing the parent organization for IP. 

So it's not like Randall doesn't know what to do, they just aren't being funded.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The large conglomerate that owns Randall (DCC, which owns KMC, which owns USMusicCorp, which owns the brand Randall) doesn't seem to have any real interest in making guitar amps right now. They mainly acquired the smaller entities by purchasing the parent organization for IP.
> 
> So it's not like Randall doesn't know what to do, they just aren't being funded.


Isn't KMC that 80s amp brand?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't KMC that 80s amp brand?



There was a British (?) amp company that made weird hybrid amps (solid state preamp, tube power amp) with a similar name. 

KMC is Kaman Music Co. which has owned/distributed tons of stuff over the years, like Ampeg, Randall, Hamer, Remo, Washburn, etc.


----------



## akinari (Jun 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There was a British (?) amp company that made weird hybrid amps (solid state preamp, tube power amp) with a similar name



KMD?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2020)

akinari said:


> KMD?



That sounds right.


----------



## budda (Jun 25, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> If Randall brought back the T2 and V2 and marketed them as OG Djent amps they could probably take back some market share.



I dunno, the djent crowd moves on fast.

When my brother needed his first amp, I found an RG100 for cheap. To my amazement, it copped VoM LP1 tones pretty damn well with his damien series schecter. Which was perfect since thats what he was playing.


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (Jun 25, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You're conflating the V-max with the V2 and T2 signature heads.


You’re right my apologies, maybe that’s why I’ve had zero luck finding one


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (Jun 25, 2020)

BeyonThe7thSeal said:


> Your right my apologies, maybe that’s why I’ve had zero luck finding one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2020)

BeyonThe7thSeal said:


> I always wondered what had happened to Randall as well. I’d always wanted one of those v-max signature heads the did, both the COW and Michael Amott ones but I never saw one in the wild and i can’t find much on the market these days.



Parent company just stopped caring it seems. Parker died, Randall is looking like it (also according to Mike Fortin it was Randall that didn't give him a new contract. He said he wanted to stay with them), Washburn's import line is dead and their US guitars are being ghostbuilt. 

Im still curious about that rumor about Marshall is true. If it is I'm curious to see what they'd do. But like i said i doubt it is.


----------



## gunch (Jun 25, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> If Randall brought back the T2 and V2 and marketed them as OG Djent amps they could probably take back some market share.



Ehhh actually I would call the first few major Sumerian LP’s tone more scooped, not really mid forward or Djenty. Gated? Absolutely. 

Compare The New Reign and The Eternal Reign


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2020)

gunch said:


> Ehhh actually I would call the first few major Sumerian LP’s tone more scooped, not really mid forward or Djenty. Gated? Absolutely.
> 
> Compare The New Reign and The Eternal Reign



I think he means that a lot of OG djent bands (as well as some death metal, tech death, and deathcore bands) used the T2/V2. Which is true. Especially the ones that worked with Michael Keene at the time.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 25, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Im still curious about that rumor about Marshall is true. If it is I'm curious to see what they'd do. But like i said i doubt it is.



Randall fridges and headphones maybe?


----------



## gunch (Jun 25, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Randall fridges and headphones maybe?


 
Wouldn’t have to wait long for it to break and make a power ambient/drone record


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 25, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Randall fridges and headphones maybe?



Randall jeans FTW.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2020)

Alson while we're talking about it; those Titan and V-Max heads are supposed to be pretty decent. They're just very old-school solid state sounding. But if you wanna do brutal as shit metal, they excel at that. IIRC John Connolly used them for awhile in the 2000s starting with Sevendust's Animosity (the intro to Praise sounds like a Vmax for sure), Dan Donnegan used them ~2002 - 2004, and I think even Sammy Duet STILL swears by the Vmax. Even had Mike Fortin mod one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alson while we're talking about it; those Titan and V-Max heads are supposed to be pretty decent. They're just very old-school solid state sounding. But if you wanna do brutal as shit metal, they excel at that. IIRC John Connolly used them for awhile in the 2000s starting with Sevendust's Animosity (the intro to Praise sounds like a Vmax for sure), Dan Donnegan used them ~2002 - 2004, and I think even Sammy Duet STILL swears by the Vmax. Even had Mike Fortin mod one.



Really, all those old solid state Randalls were great for reliable, easy to dial in, instant 90's extreme metal tone. 

They were really the first to take solid state seriously and not just something geared towards newer players. 

Tubes are great, but a well designed amp is a well designed amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Really, all those old solid state Randalls were great for reliable, easy to dial in, instant 90's extreme metal tone.
> 
> They were really the first to take solid state seriously and not just something geared towards newer players.
> 
> Tubes are great, but a well designed amp is a well designed amp.



I think the only one I didn't like was the Cyclone/Warhead. But yeah the Titan, Vmax, RH G1 and G2 series were great heads. I've been debating on getting an old RH200 (G1 or G2) just because of how great they sound. Extremely tight, dry extreme metal tones without a boost or anything.

Just wanted to learn how to do a TS/TRS - to - DIN cable so I could do the remote switching via my Diamond MAC2 and Engl Z11.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jun 25, 2020)

even my old (first version) RG75 combo is fantastic. the stock speaker doesn't do it any favors though


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tubes are great, but a well designed amp is a well designed amp.



A good "take". Like rosewood fretboards, and bolt-on necks, I guess: they are the cheapest ways of doing it, but when proper care and attention is done, they can be great.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 25, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the only one I didn't like was the Cyclone/Warhead. But yeah the Titan, Vmax, RH G1 and G2 series were great heads. I've been debating on getting an old RH200 (G1 or G2) just because of how great they sound. Extremely tight, dry extreme metal tones without a boost or anything.
> 
> Just wanted to learn how to do a TS/TRS - to - DIN cable so I could do the remote switching via my Diamond MAC2 and Engl Z11.



I bought an RH200 awhile back just out of nostalgia. I really liked it until I brought it to a jam session. I could not get the thing to cut through. I tried a Tube Screamer, maxing out the mid knob (a very un-Necky379 thing to do) and bringing the volume control way up. Just me and the drummer, passable, 2nd guitar player takes his 6505 off stand-by, I disappeared instantly. I ended up using his Recto for the rest of the time we were playing. Jam with my 5150’s/Cobra, no issue, regardless of settings they can’t be buried. With the RH I couldn’t cut no matter what.

That being said I’d still like to get my hands on a T2, X2, or Titan to try out but my most recent experience with the RH was not good. If I was going to try again with it I would bring a GE-7 and a V30 cab with me, maybe that would help. I listed it for sale shortly after though.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 25, 2020)

Is the Vmax the same as the V2?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 25, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the only one I didn't like was the Cyclone/Warhead. But yeah the Titan, Vmax, RH G1 and G2 series were great heads. I've been debating on getting an old RH200 (G1 or G2) just because of how great they sound. Extremely tight, dry extreme metal tones without a boost or anything.
> 
> Just wanted to learn how to do a TS/TRS - to - DIN cable so I could do the remote switching via my Diamond MAC2 and Engl Z11.


Those Warhead amps sound like dog shit. Absolutely worst amp of that caliber. My only issue with solid state (Ampeg, Randall) is that they seem more geared towards searing metal tones, or lack some warmth.


----------



## gunch (Jun 25, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alson while we're talking about it; those Titan and V-Max heads are supposed to be pretty decent. They're just very old-school solid state sounding. But if you wanna do brutal as shit metal, they excel at that. IIRC John Connolly used them for awhile in the 2000s starting with Sevendust's Animosity (the intro to Praise sounds like a Vmax for sure), Dan Donnegan used them ~2002 - 2004, and I think even Sammy Duet STILL swears by the Vmax. Even had Mike Fortin mod one.




Acid bath is another band that sounded great fast or slow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> I bought an RH200 awhile back just out of nostalgia. I really liked it until I brought it to a jam session. I could not get the thing to cut through. I tried a Tube Screamer, maxing out the mid knob (a very un-Necky379 thing to do) and bringing the volume control way up. Just me and the drummer, passable, 2nd guitar player takes his 6505 off stand-by, I disappeared instantly. I ended up using his Recto for the rest of the time we were playing. Jam with my 5150’s/Cobra, no issue, regardless of settings they can’t be buried. With the RH I couldn’t cut no matter what.
> 
> That being said I’d still like to get my hands on a T2, X2, or Titan to try out but my most recent experience with the RH was not good. If I was going to try again with it I would bring a GE-7 and a V30 cab with me, maybe that would help. I listed it for sale shortly after though.



I have heard that issue. I think suing a EQ in the loop and boosting the mids would probably help a lot. I did notice a lot of those early-2000s Randalls had a very scooped voicing. 



MASS DEFECT said:


> Is the Vmax the same as the V2?



Nah. The V2 is the successor the the Vmax and sound significantly different. The Vmax was a bit looser, scooped, had a very heavy treble emphasis. The V2 is darker, tighter, significantly more midrange, smoother high end.


----------



## AussieTerry (Dec 29, 2020)

Anymore news on whats going on with Randall? Sucks if they really are dead, I can't find anything.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 29, 2020)

AussieTerry said:


> Anymore news on whats going on with Randall? Sucks if they really are dead, I can't find anything.


they dead as fuck yo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> they dead as fuck yo



Yep. The only new thing released by any USMC-owned company lately was the Satan 50w a few years ago, and the Washburn Nele earlier this year. Pretty sure Randall is gonna stay dead unless someone buys the company.


----------



## jarledge (Dec 30, 2020)

©2020 Randall Amplifiers | Randall Amplifiers is a division of JAM USA LLC and is listed a DCC company. DCC is a corporate holding company out of Ireland. 

JAM USA LLC owns a lot of shit. I had never heard of them so I just looked them up. They apparently own SirusXM too. They also own a couple of Canadian distribution companies. 

https://jamindustries.com/

They own Randall, Korg, and KMC music which I think is the actual distribution network for Washburn, Digitech, focusrite, Martin strings, and Elixir strings. 
https://kmcmusic.com/

Either way, USM really fucking sucked at managing their brands and I think a part of that was just the corporate nature of business and bureaucracy associated with having to answer to investors at the end of the day and not customers. It is beneficial for those large holding companies to have some shitter brands loose a little money. The brand and assets are still worth as whole then loses from operations. 

I don't think we'll see anything happen with Randall any time in the future. I am sure the cost to acquire Randall is pretty high, and at this point I am sure it is probably just the name, and not any intellectual property like amp designs but I could be wrong. I have said before, I am not sure how you revamp the Randall name/ brand identity in a way that makes the brand a success. 

I own a few Randalls, and they are actually pretty cool amps but I only recently bought them. I never played them or even tried them while they were still making amps. I always wrote randall off as harsh solid state metal amps that didn't do anything other than metal. They had a bad rep for QC issues too. I guess I was fairly representative of most guitar players.


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 30, 2020)

It's strange because just before they started to fade out, Kirk Hammett had his own sig head, as did Scott Ian and a few others. People were also excited that Mike Fortin was helping to design some stuff as well, so it's just bizarre that some company would buy them when they were just getting some momentum behind them and just drop the ball like that. I realize that corporations buy companies like that and just let them rot so they can use it as a 'tax write off' but I guess that's what happens when their 'researchers' only look at numbers and not the customer base.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> It's strange because just before they started to fade out, Kirk Hammett had his own sig head, as did Scott Ian and a few others. People were also excited that Mike Fortin was helping to design some stuff as well, so it's just bizarre that some company would buy them when they were just getting some momentum behind them and just drop the ball like that. I realize that corporations buy companies like that and just let them rot so they can use it as a 'tax write off' but I guess that's what happens when their 'researchers' only look at numbers and not the customer base.



USMC had already dropped the ball... all the Fortin stuff being hyped to hell then releasing literally years after announcement killed the enthusiasm they managed to build with the Fortin announcements.


----------



## Werecow (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeh. At the height of the Fortin Randall hype i was searching hard for an amp to be in stock or even listed at all my favourite online stores in my country. I never found a single one in about a year of searching. In fact what i noticed was stores removing their Randall brand sections/categories completely. Seemed like something was going on to make them fall out with or dislike Randall distribution in general. Such a weird way for a company to disappear.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 30, 2020)

Didn't this happen with Crate?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 30, 2020)

FWIW I was talking to a Guitar Center rep trying to get one of the Diavlo 1W Heads that they just had on sale. It said it was in stock but when I tried to check out it said it was not available. When I talked to the person he said that it they were out of stock now and that it was discontinued. Dunno about the rest of their lineup but that one at least will be gone soon according to him.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Just picked up a 1w Diavlo, should be here next week. I’ve owned quite a few Randall’s over the years and I’ve always liked them. Always seemed like a good brand at a decent price, but I think the pricing of some of the newer stuff was a bit over the top. If they really are going out of business I’m gonna keep my eyes peeled for a V30 412 on close out.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 30, 2020)

Washburn did the same thing with Ola. Literally designed a HUGE lineup of guitars with a ton of input from the guy along with his own sig, and none of it ever. Actually. Came. Out.

A few made it into the wild but it was mostly a website update. Same with getting tons of the newer Randall amps out there.

I honestly kind of assume my Nuno was ghost built but idk by whom.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Washburn did the same thing with Ola. Literally designed a HUGE lineup of guitars with a ton of input from the guy along with his own sig, and none of it ever. Actually. Came. Out.
> 
> A few made it into the wild but it was mostly a website update. Same with getting tons of the newer Randall amps out there.
> 
> I honestly kind of assume my Nuno was ghost built but idk by whom.



If you mean the recent Nunos, I don't recall who, but they're defintitely ghostbuilt.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes I do. Mine is a 2020 (checked serial#).


----------



## efiltsohg (Dec 31, 2020)

jarledge said:


> They own Randall, Korg, and KMC music which I think is the actual distribution network for Washburn, Digitech, focusrite, Martin strings, and Elixir strings.



this must be why it's hard to find Elixir strings now too


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 31, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> this must be why it's hard to find Elixir strings now too


I think Elixir strings are having issues due to shutdowns.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think Elixir strings are having issues due to shutdowns.


Fuuuuuuuccck. Literally my favorite strings for acoustic. I really hope they stick around


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2021)

I ordered a pair of Behringer SM57 clones in mid-November. Still on back order. 

Also just tried to order a schecter C-8 Deluxe. Zzounds told me it'd be on backorder for months.

Shit blows yo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 3, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Fuuuuuuuccck. Literally my favorite strings for acoustic. I really hope they stick around


"Inventory levels during the COVID-19 pandemic may be impacted. You will not be able to ‘Add To Cart’ if an item is temporarily unavailable. _Elixir_ Strings may be available at other online retailers." I think it just means that they might not be as "in stock" as they typically are. I wish they'd add a few gauges to their lineup, particularly 34 and 44 as well as possibly 8 or 9.5.


----------

